# Worms



## Ping898 (Feb 20, 2005)

A minister decided that a visual demonstration would add emphasis to his Sunday sermon. He put four worms into four separate jars.

 The first worm was put into a jar of alcohol.

 The second worm was put into a jar of cigarette smoke.

 The third worm was put into a jar of semen.

 The fourth worm was put into a jar of good, clean soil.

 At the conclusion of the sermon, the minister reported the following results: 

The first worm in alcohol - dead.

 Second worm in cigarette smoke - dead.

 Third worm in semen - dead.

 Fourth worm in good clean soil - Alive.

 The minister asked the congregation - "What can we learn from this demonstration?"

 A little old woman in the back quickly raised her hand and said; "As long as you drink, smoke and have sex, you won't have worms."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 20, 2005)

oy.  :rofl:


----------

